# Back in Sunny Spain.



## spigot (Mar 30, 2018)

Arrived Weds in a hot & crowded Malaga, one of my favourite cities, but not in Holy Week.  

Saw the biggest cruise ship in the world “Symphony of the Seas” in the harbour, amazing!.

Made a big ricket, didn’t realise the shops were shut on Thurs & Fri for Semana Santa , so didn’t have any food or drink for 2days.

Might get out of here for the rest of Holy Week, thinking of going to one of the villages in the hills, where the celebrations are still outrageous, but on a smaller scale & more intimate, somewhere like Archidona or Antiquera.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 30, 2018)

Antiquera is nice.

Osuna is nicer.

We've got a big celebration in Sao Bras. It's  on national television.
They lay a 2km Pathway made up of a carpet of flowers and herbs.. All very decorative. The womenfolk are up at dawn, arranging  1 metre collages on the streets

The procession starts at midday...Nobody, but Nobody, ever disturbs it.. The black grannies would flay them alive.

The workers guilds all follow the Bishop and his attendant God botherers, Town VIPs and the town band, as they walk over the carpet. Each man carries a 5 foot,  flower bedecked broomstick .. Made by their womenfolk.
There's a strong aroma of herbs and flowers, tinged with the whiff of moth balls from the, rarely used, men's best suits.

They stop every 10 metres to chant/  bellow 6 , " HALLELUJAH s ", .The neighbours come out with tots of Brandy, Port, or the homemade firewater.

You can imagine the state of these pious chaps, when they finish the circuit... Some 3 hours later!


----------



## Linda (Mar 30, 2018)

Sounds amazing Paul.!  Wouldn't mind seeing that.....


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 30, 2018)

Linda said:


> Sounds amazing Paul.!  Wouldn't mind seeing that.....



You'll have to book flights, Linda.. not even Lee, the Stirling Moss of Wildcamping, could drive you down in time.

Bring your Pacamacs , Storm Irene is just tip toeing in... Lovely warm, gentle rain.


Our Son, Wife and Grandkids , arrive tomorrow . After their foul winter, they are desperate for a hot beach.

Daughter in law has decided that we are going up on Sunday... Come rain or shine .

We've booked a table for a traditional Easter lunch, after the parade.


----------



## Linda (Mar 31, 2018)

Not listening.........

Lee flies back to faro next weekend to go walking with friends for a week......


----------



## spigot (Apr 11, 2018)

Since arriving in Spain from Morocco, we’ve managed to go to sleep at night to the sound of the sea.

First night at Torreguadiaro, then 9 nights in various sea-front spots in Malaga, then 2 nights on the dunes at El Morche, had to leave this one due to V high winds causing sand-storms.

We then went to Calahonda where we were sheltered from the wind by the high cliffs behind the town, had 2 nights here.


 . 

We then drove further up the coast, saw a few vans on the beach at Villaricos by a bar, noticed it was on *************, think it’s also on the POIs. There’s a sheltered beach by the small port with showers where we had a swim, water temp was 16deg. Might stay here for a few days.

. .


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 11, 2018)

All sounds great, very envious.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 12, 2018)

I am envious too. I was in northern spain a week and have been in mid and north Portugal week and have had ONE day without rain.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 12, 2018)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am envious too. I was in northern spain a week and have been in mid and north Portugal week and have had ONE day without rain.



Come further south.
The locals tell us there's 4 hours of heavy rain and then nothing much til next Autumn.
Trouble is we're heading north, next week. Hoping to follow the Douro river through From Porto to Burgos.


----------



## spigot (Apr 13, 2018)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am envious too. I was in northern spain a week and have been in mid and north Portugal week and have had ONE day without rain.



Come down to the Spanish Costa’s, they seem to have missed out on the rain. We’ve had just a few spots.

In La Azohia now, brilliant sunshine & the high winds have gone. Looks like a hot one.


----------



## spigot (Apr 14, 2018)

Another hot day here in La Azohía, if it wasn’t for a slight breeze, it would be uncomfortable.

Some of the vans can be seen mid right 2nd pic.

.


----------



## harrow (Apr 14, 2018)

spigot said:


> Another hot day here in La Azohía, if it wasn’t for a slight breeze, it would be uncomfortable.
> 
> Some of the vans can be seen mid right 2nd pic.
> 
> View attachment 62650.   View attachment 62651


It's sunny and warm in London today 19c and the forecast promises 23c by Thursday.

I don't need it any warmer but it is nice that it is not raining !


----------



## spigot (Apr 21, 2018)

After La Azohía we pitched up at one of our favourite spots on the Mar Menor, keep away from the La Manga strip & you’ll find plenty of places to stay on the opposite side of the Lagoon, Los Alcázares or Los Nietos.

We went for a nose round the nearby (newish) aire at Los Narejos, it’s not bad if you like looking at other vans. The toilets, showers & facilities are excellent. It costs €11.90 per night for 1st 3 days, thereafter €7.90 per night, but  however long you stay, the 1st 3 nights have to be paid at full whack.

One disadvantage with the site, it’s underneath the flight path to San Javier airport. When we called in the Spanish equivalent of the Red Arrows were practising, quite exciting!

This place could be of use to us wilders, they charge €2 to empty cassettes.

Tried to send pics, but they wouldn’t go!


----------



## BKen2 (Apr 22, 2018)

spigot said:


> After La Azohía we pitched up at one of our favourite spots on the Mar Menor, keep away from the La Manga strip & you’ll find plenty of places to stay on the opposite side of the Lagoon, Los Alcázares or Los Nietos.
> 
> We went for a nose round the nearby (newish) aire at Los Narejos, it’s not bad if you like looking at other vans. The toilets, showers & facilities are excellent. It costs €11.90 per night for 1st 3 days, thereafter €7.90 per night, but  however long you stay, the 1st 3 nights have to be paid at full whack.
> 
> ...



Was there last week for 3 day to check out the van and being a plane geek was great for pics as well.Nice cycle ride from there to Lo Pagan mud baths mostly on cycle paths or the Prom..the beauty is you can leave the van as its very  secure and the gates close in the evening with a short stroll to the beach


----------



## spigot (Apr 24, 2018)

Pulled in to a small resort on Costa Blanca, best spot was on end of promenade but it was beneath a posh villa, noticed a guy on balcony, called up to him & asked if OK to stay?

He replied ‘you’re welcome, do you want electricity?’, not been asked this before. 

 I was a bit taken aback. I assured him I was self-sufficient.

But I keep saying this, stay away from large groupings & motorhome ghettoes, there’s a whole different attitude out there.


----------



## spigot (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the sea front villa where the guy offered us electricity, crazy huh!

Just spent 3 hours on beach, 26 degrees here, had a swim, water 19deg.


----------



## spigot (May 5, 2018)

*Car Park at Albir (ex POI)*



The large sea front car park at Albir, has got Height Barriers installed, as Paul (Wanderlust) rightly pointed out. It was removed from the POIs.



But naughty spigot has found a way in, Policia & Guardia have driven past, seems OK. But it only takes a snivelling expat to make a complaint!


----------



## spigot (May 7, 2018)

Revised our position, the car park was beginning to resemble an overcrowded aire, now in quiet side street just back from beach next to a dry river bed.

The hut mid pic on right houses excellent toilets, nearby is a drinking water tap.

Might get attached to this place, what’s not to like?, broke a few wildcamping rules at the last place by staying a fortnight.


----------



## Byronic (May 8, 2018)

Timewise there are no really set rules, 1 overnight stop in some places
might be 1 night too many. 2 weeks in another location where it 
doesn't annoy the locals & natives(to the best of your knowledge)
may be perfectly ok. I love stating the bleeding obvious!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 8, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Timewise there are no really set rules, 1 overnight stop in some places
> might be 1 night too many. 2 weeks in another location where it
> doesn't annoy the locals & natives(to the best of your knowledge)
> may be perfectly ok. *I love stating the bleeding obvious!*



Really?!  Never! 

:lol-049::yeahthat:


----------



## Byronic (May 8, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Really?!  Never!
> 
> :lol-049::yeahthat:



On this particular issue though, I make no apology for taking
advantage of any opportunity to make my point. On my travels
I note the considerable numbers of so called wildcampers choosing to ignore the simple tenet I have outlined, (and getting worse with time). 

It's just possible that someone might see the error of their ways, and is a
topic that often crops on the WC site, furthermore is probably the most important
aspect pertaining to the future viability of camping wild, as it were.

How's that for justification? See you in the playground handbags drawn!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 8, 2018)

Byronic said:


> On this particular issue though, I make no apology for taking
> advantage of any opportunity to make my point. On my travels
> I note the considerable numbers of so called wildcampers choosing to ignore the simple tenet I have outlined, (and getting worse with time).
> 
> ...



No need to apologise, just winding you up  

Every walk of life there are prats, no different with 'wild campers' (whatever the definition of that means!) :rabbit: :wave:


----------



## Byronic (May 8, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No need to apologise, just winding you up



Go on. Now who's stating the bleeding obvious !

Time to enter that thread on 'Grey Water' great opportunities
to state the obvious on that contentious issue me thinks,
on second thoughts :lol-061:

Wouldn't mind seeing runnach's post though, see how it
compares with Winty's transgression. Viz. deletion as compared
to an outright ban !


----------



## spigot (May 9, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Timewise there are no really set rules, 1 overnight stop in some places
> might be 1 night too many. 2 weeks in another location where it
> doesn't annoy the locals & natives(to the best of your knowledge)
> may be perfectly ok. I love stating the bleeding obvious!



Far from annoying the locals & natives, sometimes the hospitality gets embarrassing.

We always try to overnight far from the madding crowd & it seems the local residents take pity on us. We get invited in for drinks, sometimes meals, they must think living in a campervan we are malnourished, although this is furthest from the truth.

We decline the offers of meals as we can’t repay the hospitality in a small campervan.


----------



## Byronic (May 9, 2018)

spigot said:


> Far from annoying the locals & natives, sometimes the hospitality gets embarrassing.
> 
> We always try to overnight far from the madding crowd & it seems the local residents take pity on us. We get invited in for drinks, sometimes meals, they must think living in a campervan we are malnourished, although this is furthest from the truth.
> 
> We decline the offers of meals as we can’t repay the hospitality in a small campervan.





Yes I agree where tourists and motorhomers haven't become a familiar scene and
perhaps a PIA, then the local population are usually more hospitable. But for how
much longer? Similar applies to many places. 
If only more people wanted to spend more time inland or in the sierras, suits me.
But I, like many others like to spend our winters by the sea. I don't mind forgoing
a bit of hospitality, so long as I don't get a lot of hostility!

In a town such as Cullera, due to the large ever present w/camping 
m/homer community and the resulting problems, unfortunately there's just a
hint of lets say, unwelcomeness   Just the mess left by the unthinking is
enough justification IMO.
Just like the quiet locations, local people I've spoken to (I speak a Spanish dialect) 
remember a time when Cullera had attitudes not dissimilar to the above. Nowadays 
a night in Cullera, is probably one night too many these day! Not too many 
signs of hospitality are likely,  but I'm sure you know that!


----------



## spigot (May 21, 2018)

Still on the theme of local reaction, we discovered another little bolt hole today & went to a local bar, only Spanish customers.  

While we were sitting outside, a gyppo comes round the tables trying to sell red roses, we waved him away but I noticed a large Spanish family sitting nearby bought one, they then sent one of the children over & presented it to Marguerite.

Amazing, huh, couldn’t imagine this happening in the UK.

I would point out, this was not in an inland village but a small seaside resort.


----------



## The laird (May 21, 2018)

spigot said:


> Still on the theme of local reaction, we discovered another little bolt hole today & went to a local bar, only Spanish customers.
> 
> While we were sitting outside, a gyppo comes round the tables trying to sell red roses, we waved him away but I noticed a large Spanish family sitting nearby bought one, they then sent one of the children over & presented it to Marguerite.
> 
> ...



Why did you not buy one,bet they’re saying ,TYPICAL BRITISH EH ,YOU WONT SEE THAT HERE,,,,!


----------



## jacquigem (May 22, 2018)

spigot said:


> Still on the theme of local reaction, we discovered another little bolt hole today & went to a local bar, only Spanish customers.
> 
> While we were sitting outside, a gyppo comes round the tables trying to sell red roses, we waved him away but I noticed a large Spanish family sitting nearby bought one, they then sent one of the children over & presented it to Marguerite.
> 
> ...



Great story well done you


----------



## spigot (May 22, 2018)

The laird said:


> Why did you not buy one,bet they’re saying ,TYPICAL BRITISH EH ,YOU WONT SEE THAT HERE,,,,!



They probably said ‘Look at that tight English git, wouldn’t buy his wife a rose’ we’ll sort it out.

The Spanish are a romantic lot.


----------



## spigot (May 29, 2018)

Whilst out walking we discovered this fab, rocky cove near Javea. Took the van there today, no restrictions (& no facilities)


.


----------



## spigot (May 30, 2018)

spigot said:


> Whilst out walking we discovered this fab, rocky cove near Javea. Took the van there today, no restrictions (& no facilities)
> 
> View attachment 63831.    View attachment 63832




Co-ords for this one  38.763315  0.204511

Bays are generous, will take a small coachbuilt.


----------



## carol (May 30, 2018)

Definitely picking your brains (or your satnav) next time I see you, Mike! :wave:


----------



## spigot (May 30, 2018)

carol said:


> Definitely picking your brains (or your satnav) next time I see you, Mike! :wave:




Can’t pick me brains dear, ain’t got any. 

Can’t use a SatNag either.

I ascertain all my positions by Maps.me, even I can work that one out.


----------



## carol (May 30, 2018)

spigot said:


> Can’t pick me brains dear, ain’t got any.
> 
> Can’t use a SatNag either.
> 
> I ascertain all my positions by Maps.me, even I can work that one out.



I don't know how to use maps.me - you'll have to show me! :idea-007:


----------



## Canalsman (May 30, 2018)

spigot said:


> Co-ords for this one  38.763315  0.204511
> 
> Bays are generous, will take a small coachbuilt.



Thank you. I've added it to the POIs


----------



## spigot (May 31, 2018)

*More Spanish hospitality*



POI Admin said:


> Thank you. I've added it to the POIs




While at this spot, among the ‘Dos & Don’ts’ logos on the promenade, I noticed one that prohibited using soap or gel in the beach showers.

I thought, great there’s water here!, but could not find shower anywhere. I asked a Spanish lady about it but she said there are no showers, notice put there by mistake.

She then said we were welcome to use her shower after swimming, pointing to a large nearby villa.

I daren’t say that we also wanted the water for our tank, the mind boggles!!


----------



## jacquigem (May 31, 2018)

spigot said:


> While at this spot, among the ‘Dos & Don’ts’ logos on the promenade, I noticed one that prohibited using soap or gel in the beach showers.
> 
> I thought, great there’s water here!, but could not find shower anywhere. I asked a Spanish lady about it but she said there are no showers, notice put there by mistake.
> 
> ...



wow sounds like a great invitation !


----------



## spigot (Jun 5, 2018)

*Cullera is Go.*

Called in at the free aire at Simat last week to empty & fill up, we were the only one there, seemed a bit spooky. Next day we found out why. The place is surrounded by mountains & with the present high temps & not getting much breeze, the town was like a cauldron with gauges showing over 30deg, we got out PDQ.

Now at Cullera, seems no problems here. The camping area behind the dunes has been reduced but still bags of room. Only 25-30 vans here over the weekend but space for dozens more. The only problem I can see is cassette emptying. The sewer cover near the road has been broken for some time & is closed off, the furthest one nearer the river, I can’t find. It’s probably within a large fenced off area where they are preparing for a massive music festival later in the year.


----------



## walpeter (Jun 5, 2018)

There is a manhole cover in the middle of the field on the right as you enter. You can probably ascertain a track, if you look close enough. It's slightly raised in the middle of the field. We were there a few weeks ago. We also turned up in Simat on a Sunday evening expecting it to be busy but we were the only ones there until late evening!


----------



## spigot (Jun 5, 2018)

walpeter said:


> There is a manhole cover in the middle of the field on the right as you enter. You can probably ascertain a track, if you look close enough. It's slightly raised in the middle of the field. We were there a few weeks ago. We also turned up in Simat on a Sunday evening expecting it to be busy but we were the only ones there until late evening!



I think that’s the field which is now encircled by a new fence for the forthcoming pop festival, there’s a lot of activity going on in there, a huge stage is being erected.
They are expecting 75,000 peoples, shouldn’t think they’ll be much MH parking then, if you could you’d better bring ear-plugs.


----------



## walpeter (Jun 5, 2018)

They were building up the festival area when we were there but the manhole is in the field before it - maybe they have fenced that off too?

It was very quiet mid-May but as you say, when the music gets going, it will be far from quiet - time to go back to Simat which is a lovely free aire.


----------



## spigot (Jun 7, 2018)

walpeter said:


> They were building up the festival area when we were there but the manhole is in the field before it - maybe they have fenced that off too?.



Apologies, the cassette dump is exactly where you said 39.15546 -0.242965. I was looking for the manhole further away nearer the river where we normally stay to avoid  the ‘hoi polloi’.

But this morning, very quiet, less than 20 vans, very pleasant. Must get away before next week, though, the weather is hotting up & parking charges come into effect in the town from the 15th, this area will be banged out.

Another useful location, there’s a drinking water tap in the small park behind the tower blocks 39.161216 -0.244895, there are also toilets here, I emptied the cassette here before finding the field location.


----------



## spigot (Jun 10, 2018)

*Cullera FILTH!*

On leaving Cullera, went to empty cassette down the manhole in the field, noticed some dirty asshole had emptied one in the short grass just 5ft from the hole, obviously couldn’t lift the heavy cover, or just couldn’t be bothered.

Thought of reporting it to the authorities, but that could foul it up for the responsible majority & a storm was forecast which could have camouflaged the mess.

I couldn’t blame the council if they did ban MHs with scum like this about. Also a small dustbin in the field was piled high with rubbish spilling out everywhere when there is a recycling bank 200metres away.

Another solid reason why I mainly avoid large groupings!


----------



## spigot (Jun 12, 2018)

After Cullera, had a slow wander up the coast, found a small Spanish resort & parked on the beach. No other vans here, no Germans, no Dutch, no French & we are probably the only English.

No restrictions, Police & Guardian have driven past, cops even called out ‘Buenas Dias’. The natives are welcoming & very friendly. There are drinking water points, immaculate toilets & even showers on the promenade.

This place is not mentioned on any of the foreign wild camping sites I have looked at, I will share it with me mates.

Don’t think I’ll bother with Cullera again.


.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 13, 2018)

spigot said:


> After Cullera, had a slow wander up the coast, found a small Spanish resort & parked on the beach. No other vans here, no Germans, no Dutch, no French & we are probably the only English.
> 
> No restrictions, Police & Guardian have driven past, cops even called out ‘Buenas Dias’. The natives are welcoming & very friendly. There are drinking water points, immaculate toilets & even showers on the promenade.
> 
> ...



That's another Fishing hidey hole i could lose then :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2018)

spigot said:


> After Cullera, had a slow wander up the coast, found a small Spanish resort & parked on the beach. No other vans here, no Germans, no Dutch, no French & we are probably the only English.
> 
> No restrictions, Police & Guardian have driven past, cops even called out ‘Buenas Dias’. The natives are welcoming & very friendly. There are drinking water points, immaculate toilets & even showers on the promenade.
> 
> ...


I presume that includes me then? :wave:


----------



## kenspain (Jun 13, 2018)

carol said:


> I presume that includes me then? :wave:



Carol in july and August i have seen the police move van,s from there the rest of the year it,s ok i have spent many weekends there no problems :wave:


----------



## Byronic (Jun 13, 2018)

The manholes dotted in and about the Cullera free camp are considered by some 
of the locals (various nationalities) to be downwind of the screening facility, or storm 
water only. I don't know if they are correct. They sometimes turn the covers over to 
make them more difficult to remove.

My own view is, that unless you are absolutely sure you are doing the right thing
yourself, it's probably wisest not to complain to the L.A, and that applies throughout
Spain.

Nothing to stop someone personally dealing with a filthy sod that chucks his crap out
just anywhere, and preferably with a headbutt!


----------



## kenspain (Jun 13, 2018)

Byronic said:


> The manholes dotted in and about the Cullera free camp are considered by some
> of the locals (various nationalities) to be downwind of the screening facility, or storm
> water only. I don't know if they are correct. They sometimes turn the covers over to
> make them more difficult to remove.
> ...



I go there a lot fishing and the skipper told me that these manholes go straight to the outlet pipe after they have left the treatment works so that means they are putting there crap untreated out in the sea you only have to look on the beach after some high tides to see it,:mad1:


----------



## carol (Jun 13, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Carol in july and August i have seen the police move van,s from there the rest of the year it,s ok i have spent many weekends there no problems :wave:



Cheers Ken, I'd only be there from January onwards. After this year I thought I wouldn't want to go again - done it three years running - but can't wait to get away again! I'm supposedly going to France for a month in September but at the back of my mind I keep thinking, hmmm, maybe venture down to Spain!


----------



## spigot (Jun 13, 2018)

carol said:


> I presume that includes me then? :wave:



Yep!


----------



## spigot (Jun 15, 2018)

Amazing, the difference a few hundred kilometres makes to the temperature. Drove to Pamplona, bloody freezing!, looked in on a Spanish chum who said ‘it hasn’t stopped pi$$ing with rain for days’. Had to dig the duvet out, we’ve only had a single sheet on the bed for six weeks.

Didn’t hang about, drove to San Sebastian yesterday  where it’s warmer but a lot more expensive & the food is mouth watering.


----------



## kenspain (Jun 15, 2018)

spigot said:


> Amazing, the difference a few hundred kilometres makes to the temperature. Drove to Pamplona, bloody freezing!, looked in on a Spanish chum who said ‘it hasn’t stopped pi$$ing with rain for days’. Had to dig the duvet out, we’ve only had a single sheet on the bed for six weeks.
> 
> Didn’t hang about, drove to San Sebastian yesterday  where it’s warmer but a lot more expensive & the food is mouth watering.



Yer it,s not that warm here only 30 deg today but they do say it,s getting warmer :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## spigot (Jun 16, 2018)

kenspain said:


> Yer it,s not that warm here only 30 deg today but they do say it,s getting warmer :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



It was 30deg when we left the beach but 14deg in Pamplona brrrrrrr!!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 16, 2018)

If the wind comes from the Pyrenees, Pamplona freezes, or at least cools off.


----------

